# Front License Plate



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

The other day i saw a Cruze that had no license plate bolted to the front, and I really wanted to do that to my car. I got home and tried taking it off, but it looks like it is bolted. I am wondering if everyone's is different?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think all cruzes come with a factory front mounted plate holder....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I don't think all cruzes come with a factory front mounted plate holder....


In NC, we do not have to display front mounted license plates, so the front bracket is a $15 option. I think some dealers install them (around here anyway), and put their advertising vanity plate on the front. I have already instructed this NOT be done to my Cruze or it will cost them dearly off the bottom line, or they'll be ordering me a new Cruze.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here in South Texas, dealers add it to price tag as an extra. Its basically used to show off their dealership until your plates arrive. Nice to have though because if you don't you could be ticketed by law enforcement.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

my front plate is just on, sorta hanging off, no holder or anything.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

619CRUZN said:


> The other day i saw a Cruze that had no license plate bolted to the front, and I really wanted to do that to my car. I got home and tried taking it off, but it looks like it is bolted. I am wondering if everyone's is different?


It all has to do with your state law. If your state requires a front plate, the dealer will install the bracket automatically. I removed mine and just ziptied the plate as far down as I could and bent the plate to follow the countuers of the car. Illinois law says plate must be displayed, doesn't say where or how. 

***CAUTION*** The bracket is held on by rivets. You will have to drill out the rivets and it will leave four holes. I used plugs I found at Home Depot to cover them. Looks a lot better this way than with the bracket.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How do you drill out the rivets? 

CHEVYCRUZE RS



geo81mm said:


> It all has to do with your state law. If your state requires a front plate, the dealer will install the bracket automatically. I removed mine and just ziptied the plate as far down as I could and bent the plate to follow the countuers of the car. Illinois law says plate must be displayed, doesn't say where or how.
> 
> ***CAUTION*** The bracket is held on by rivets. You will have to drill out the rivets and it will leave four holes. I used plugs I found at Home Depot to cover them. Looks a lot better this way than with the bracket.


----------



## stevenm (Jun 21, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> It all has to do with your state law. If your state requires a front plate, the dealer will install the bracket automatically. I removed mine and just ziptied the plate as far down as I could and bent the plate to follow the countuers of the car. Illinois law says plate must be displayed, doesn't say where or how.
> 
> ***CAUTION*** The bracket is held on by rivets. You will have to drill out the rivets and it will leave four holes. I used plugs I found at Home Depot to cover them. Looks a lot better this way than with the bracket.


can we see a picture of the plugs?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

front licence plate requirement depends on the state or province law. in ontario, if u do not have a valid licence plate on the front bumper/facia identical to the rear or no plate at all or have a vanity plate, you can be ticketed for not having a valid plate. a vanity plate will get u a misuse of plates ticket.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> It all has to do with your state law. If your state requires a front plate, the dealer will install the bracket automatically. I removed mine and just ziptied the plate as far down as I could and bent the plate to follow the countuers of the car. Illinois law says plate must be displayed, doesn't say where or how.
> 
> ***CAUTION*** The bracket is held on by rivets. You will have to drill out the rivets and it will leave four holes. I used plugs I found at Home Depot to cover them. Looks a lot better this way than with the bracket.


 
i would love to see a pic of that!


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

***CAUTION*** The bracket is held on by rivets. You will have to drill out the rivets and it will leave four holes. I used plastic plugs I found at Home Depot to cover them. Looks a lot better this way than with the bracket.

To remove the bracket, I just used a 5/16" drill bit. Drill in the center of each rivet, and remove the bracket. Get a slim hidden backet from Auto Zone and ziptie it to the bottom grill as low to the bottom facia. I bent the plate itself to follow the curve of the car. Again only because its required in Illinois.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

you DO NOT HAVE TO DRILL THROUGH THE RIVET!!!!!
using a decent sized bit, drill it til the head pops off. 

i used a screw driver to push the bottom half in, to not mangle the bumper.

this is my thread on what it looks like with the plugs:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1847-since-my-front-tag-bracket-installed.html


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> you DO NOT HAVE TO DRILL THROUGH THE RIVET!!!!!
> using a decent sized bit, drill it til the head pops off. [/URL]


You are correct, I just drilled out the head. Just enough to be able to push the rivet through. Once they were out, i had to make the holes just a smidget bigger to accept the plugs. So for me, there was a little bit of drilling but I am happy with the results.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

same deal here......happy also. alternative? hahaa. we dont want to go there.


----------

